# Proton Pump Inhibitors Cause?



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone give credence to the idea that sibo is cause by a long history of PPI use? It makes sense to me and I have been on one form or another for 15 years.Is it recommended to stop, alternate days or is there another alternative to heartburn and nausea?Any ideas would be helpful.Thanks!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to have indigestion from my first bite of the bagel until bedtime and if it didn't calm down then, I could reflux later in the night. In 1998 I started taking a flavonoid supplement for my cholesterol and it stopped that ever increasing indigestion within a couple of months. If anything upsets it any more, which is very very rare, it just passes through. I have not refluxed since July of 1998. I threw out my bottle of Maalox bach in 1999 and haven't bought even a single package of antaid siince. Apparently, according to research Patman75 has dug up, it also helps control bad bacteria and seems to work well in conjunction with bifidus. It has also stopped my D for almost the same sength of time. So yes, there is another alternative. You can write me if you want to talk about it.(Which should also answer your other posting about giving up hope.)Mark


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi MatePPI`s are indeed questionable where bacteria are concerned. teh action of stomach not only serves digestion but also to kill off gram negative bacteria that enters teh body from food and the mouth. take away teh bodys ability to kill teh bad guys on site in the stomach and you are in for some chop. sadly by the time this is usually realised, it takes a while to get things back in balance. Mark is right, natural suppliments and probiotics are the way to go. at least as a first port of call for a solution. I have cured myself of GERD (95%) and IBS (100%) using a combination of supps and specific strain pro biotic therapy. i can now eat anything, anywhen. (touch wood!!!) ( i also took a PPI for some time). In my case it wasnt a pleasant ride stopping the PPI as i firmly believe that it did some severe damage to my stomach and its ability to produce and regulate its acid production. but the body is a hard, resilient thing and can take an incredible amount of abuse, and then, with a hand it can it can sort its self out. drop mark a line and give his supps a try, and start to take a good quality pro biotic daily. best case, you get your life back. worst case, nothing changes and you have to look for another solution. you have nothing to loose but a little cash and a couple of months!if you need any advice on pro biotics, drop me a line.cheersIan


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Never used them myself!!Chris


----------

